# Best tablet for music production that's not an I-Pad



## RagingThunder

I want take my music production mobile.
Right now I have a 5 year old i-mac 24 in, but I have a feeling it will see its end soon.
I have a $500 budget, max; however, I would like to spend as least as possible.
The tablet will be used strictly for sampling music and making music.
Any recommendations?


----------



## ErOR

You haven't really given any usable info.

What OS? Need 64bit? How much space do you need? What programs do you want to use? 'Sampling and making music' is a extremely broad term...

Will you be working on the tablet with other USB devices connected? Eg. midi keyboard, External HDD

I'm trying to get info on what is it that you actually NEED.


----------



## korruptedkaos

I really don't understand why you would want a tablet for music production?

what soft are you using on the MAC atm (its been a few years since I was on a mac, but Logic studio use to be the best soft back then.)
no idea whats good on macs really anymore so I cant advise you on that









nowadays id say FL studio & any half decent Rig/soundcard is all that's needed. depending on what your doing production wise? do you have any instruments & do you make your own samples? what does your setup consist of?

get yourself a half decent desktop, FL Studio & a half decent sound card. its a perfect setup for any sort of music production.

ive had this sound card for so many years & I still wont part with it for music production.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Creative-Sound-Blaster-X-Fi-Platinum-Fatal1ty-Champion-Series-HD-7-1-Sound-Card/151451370114?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140122125356%26meid%3D16c7b7ef183743da8807598ac73b4085%26pid%3D100005%26prg%3D20140122125356%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D321559983767&rt=nc

not that I do any music production anymore really. but it has everything you will need in terms of inputs for KB/drumpads/decks etc.

the only thing tablets are any good for really, is as an addon interface for some programs. I wouldn't use one solely to try & produce something though.

if your an instrument kind of guy & like making your own samples etc. ableton might be a better soft for you?

just my


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingThunder*
> 
> I want take my music production mobile.
> Right now I have a 5 year old i-mac 24 in, but I have a feeling it will see its end soon.
> I have a $500 budget, max; however, I would like to spend as least as possible.
> The tablet will be used strictly for sampling music and making music.
> Any recommendations?


There aren't a lot of tablets that can help you make music.
Only option I see are Microsoft Surface Pro 2 or Pro 3 with 8GB RAM that are over your $500 dollar budget by costing it roughly at least $1100 dollar without including the Type Cover.

Now, there are one option that are slightly cheap and is currently on sale. It is around your budget. It is Microsoft Surface Pro on Amazon. It is going on between $400-$600 dollar w/o including Type Cover, but I would recommend you buy a Power Cover to increase the battery life for Surface Pro 1 which they are known to have low batteries life.

Last option is buy a laptop.


----------



## lacrossewacker

The latest windows tablets are definitely better suited to content creation that your typical Android tablet or iPad, but they're not THAT good









The Surface Pro 3 is easily your best bet, but way out of your budget. I actually use a Dell Venue 8 Pro ($180) most of the time and it's freakin awesome. It's certainly not comparable to my Surface Pro 3 (i5/8GB/256GB) but it's competent enough to run full Windows 8.1 - I can do so much more on this little device than you could on any Android/iPad, but still not quite a music studio software.

For your price, you're better off getting a thick laptop. Don't pay the premium for something slender or anything with some 4k+ screen. You just need functionality from I can tell. If you want the best setup, get a typical laptop, a Toshiba satellite or something, and put in your own 256GB SSD (Samsung EVO/Crucial MX100). That will make it a potent system - just pop the original hard drive into an external 2.5inch enclosure as a external HDD (for all of your big files)


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> The latest windows tablets are definitely better suited to content creation that your typical Android tablet or iPad, but they're not THAT good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Surface Pro 3 is easily your best bet, but way out of your budget. I actually use a Dell Venue 8 Pro ($180) most of the time and it's freakin awesome. It's certainly not comparable to my Surface Pro 3 (i5/8GB/256GB) but it's competent enough to run full Windows 8.1 - I can do so much more on this little device than you could on any Android/iPad, but still not quite a music studio software.
> 
> For your price, you're better off getting a thick laptop. Don't pay the premium for something slender or anything with some 4k+ screen. You just need functionality from I can tell. If you want the best setup, get a typical laptop, a Toshiba satellite or something, and put in your own 256GB SSD (Samsung EVO/Crucial MX100). That will make it a potent system - just pop the original hard drive into an external 2.5inch enclosure as a external HDD (for all of your big files)


Yep. Like I said there is a Surface Pro 1 on Amazon that is between $400-$600 dollar, and I think it is a great deal for him.
Then again, he is better off with a laptop rather a tablet.
2GB RAM/4GB RAM is painfully slow especially for future proof.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> Yep. Like I said there is a Surface Pro 1 on Amazon that is between $400-$600 dollar, and I think it is a great deal for him.
> Then again, he is better off with a laptop rather a tablet.
> 2GB RAM/4GB RAM is painfully slow especially for future proof.


Agreed. I'd look for a Surface Pro 2 used.


----------

